# 41.magnum



## Jerseyshaun (Jan 1, 2018)

Anybody hunt with 41 magnum ?  Good loads? Any success?


----------



## tcward (Jan 1, 2018)

Hornady 210 grain XTP in front of Win 296 or Hodgdon 110 and you are good to go!


----------



## fishinjim88 (Jan 1, 2018)

love my 41 mag !!!! My favorite load for deer and hogs is CCI 350 primer and 21.0 gr 296 or h110 pushing a 210 gr sierra sport master. This works great out of my ruger red hawk with 7.5 inch barrel


----------



## frankwright (Jan 2, 2018)

I have had good results killing deer with both a 210 JSP and an XTP.

I started with 2400 and still use it but have heard H110 has advantages.

I have Killed deer with a 4 5/8" Blackhawk, 7.5" Redhawk and a 10" Contender barrel.
I like the .41 Magnum a lot!


----------



## Bluemoose (Jan 2, 2018)

*>41 Mag*

I use Sierra 210gr Jacketed soft points and Keith style 215gr hard cast with either 2400 or AA#9


----------



## russton (Jan 22, 2018)

I find 41 magnum with 210 grain bullets a good setup.


----------



## jmoser (Jan 23, 2018)

I load the XTPs with H110 also but try the Cast Performance LBTs for a bit more punch; 250 gr at 1400 fps with H110.

Craving a Henry carbine to go with my Blackhawk !!  Missed opportunity to get an 1894 several years ago and it has haunted me ever since.


----------



## Larry Rooks (Mar 2, 2018)

I've been using the 41 Mag for years, myself and two Brother in Laws  I use the Keith type SWC cast, 215 grs over a dose of Blue Dot and love it.  I also load the Barnes 180 gr XPB and it is awesome, also with Blue Dot  Ive taken  a good many hogs and few deer with it, never a failure


----------



## ga41 (May 10, 2018)

another vote for H110, 20-21 grains, I use a Fed 150 primer and have for over 30 years. Nosler 210 HP works great for me


----------



## Newt2 (Mar 28, 2021)

It's been about 3 years, but being a new member and the fact that I love the 41 Magnum this thread needed reviving. I had the Ruger Blackhawk in 6.5", scoped and iron sights and a Redhawk 7.5" scoped.

I never used a factory load for hunting. My 3 handloads used 170gr Sierra JHC, 200gr Speer half-jacket HP, and 210gr Sierra. All over H110. Of all the deer I took none took a second step.

I prefer handgun hunting over any other typr. I took quite a few with my GP100 6" iron sights, 6 with a muzzleloader, one with a shotgun and one with a rifle.


----------



## pacecars (Mar 28, 2021)

I had good success with the Federal Cast Core 250 gr factory loads and 210 gr cast Keith hand loads. Used them both in a TC Super 14 and a 6” S&W 57 and 657.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Mar 28, 2021)

Love my 6 1/2" S&W.
H-110 and Sierra 210g JHC.

.41mag... You either love it or you love it.


----------



## Lonegle57 (Mar 29, 2021)

Have been a 41 mag fan for years and have quite the herd, most of S&W breed.
My plinking load which has enough punch to hunt with is 215 grain cast over Universal Clays or Unique. Jacketed stuff sits over 2400. Haven't shot it in a while but even a wildcat the 41 GNR #2, a 445 super mag case necked down to 41 caliber, the Contender shown.


----------



## pacecars (Mar 30, 2021)

My current .41 Magnum is a Gary Reeder .410 GNR, the Casull case necked down.


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Mar 31, 2021)

Loved my #57. Grew  legs and walked off ....


----------



## TJay (Apr 21, 2021)

pacecars said:


> My current .41 Magnum is a Gary Reeder .410 GNR, the Casull case necked down. View attachment 1074566


I really like those grips, what are they?


----------



## specialk (Apr 21, 2021)

TC Super 14 w/leopold in .41...ive killed several and my son killed his first 3 with it....


----------



## pacecars (Apr 21, 2021)

TJay said:


> I really like those grips, what are they?



Mongolian Stag


----------



## JpvCwby (Nov 20, 2021)

I do LOVE my S&W Model 57 - 8 3/8" 41 Rem Mag with a 2-7x20 Vortex scope. 
XTP and Fusion 210gr have always worked great. I now have several boxes of Hornady LeverRevolution 190gr, but have not harvested anything with them. 
 My furthest shot was 79 yards on a young spike who ran about 45 yards to expire.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Nov 20, 2021)

That's a big gun and a heck of a tool.
 One of the things I love about my 41 is that is a 6 and a 1/2" and serves as a great hip gun.
 I have several long barrels (rifle cals) for my contender and sometimes carry them both at the same time...  Sometimes a rifle and the hip gun, sometimes a rimfire and the hip gun.  Sometimes the Contender and a rimfire.
I love versaticity (Ben Rogers Lee).


----------



## basshappy (Dec 19, 2021)

.41magnum is an excellent caliber for a variety of jobs.


----------

